# Niagara river salmon trip in Devils Hole



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

Took a couple of buddies for a little Niagara River Salmon fishing

[ame]http://youtu.be/TbiiQ_NkGno[/ame]

Fishing was a tough , but managed a couple of nice ones

















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bcnulater (May 7, 2007)

Great job guys ! Killin me watchin the video 
This is the first year in 20 I won't be going


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Love it! that's my kind of fishing, love rough water. Great ending too, Buffalo T-bones?


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks like you guys enjoyed yourselves. nice fish. craig looked very excited. Im gonna have to rib him. nice video.




SPLMAX SAM said:


> Took a couple of buddies for a little Niagara River Salmon fishing
> 
> http://youtu.be/TbiiQ_NkGno
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice Sam. I have not been up there for about 5 years...need to go back.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

My wife and I were just up there this past week enjoying Niagara on the Lake but unfortunately I wasn't able to fish. It hurt to watch the guys making drifts in the Devil's Hole while taking a tour of the Canadian Hydro Plants.


----------



## rbsteele (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey SPLMAX, what restaurant are you guys eating at in that picture? I go up every year for salmon, but out trip was cancelled this year due to weather. Got a make up day in Dec. for steelies. Might have to check that place out. The food looks crazy.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

I love the Niagara. My avatar is of an 18 lb laker I caught there last November. That's a great river. I see you did great on the salmon as well. Nice catch!


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

The restaurant is the Riverside Grill on Grand Island
We did okay on the river - my buddies had a good time



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

